# Ajs and snapper



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Went out yesterday to the avocet and tennaco to get some Ajs. Only got one that weighted 27 pounds could not get threw the snapper they were so thick it is ridiculous. most of the snapper were around 20 plus pounds.where can u. Fish for Ajs without catching snapper every drop


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

MissKristy said:


> Went out yesterday to the avocet and tennaco to get some Ajs. Only got one that weighted 27 pounds could not get threw the snapper they were so thick it is ridiculous. most of the snapper were around 20 plus pounds.where can u. Fish for Ajs without catching snapper every drop


Go deep young man.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

every thing in me wants to make a "that's what she said" joke. !!!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Got to get to deeper 180 + to have any chance at all of no snapper bite , and they are a few out there also , just not as many !!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Try jigging. Last couple times out we've been jigging instead of using live bait and had a lot fewer snappers.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

2oo'+ and Big Baits.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Y'all say get in water over 200 feet so should I go to the rigs or fish the edge? I have some public # for the edge but never tried them so should I just ride till I see some high relief on the edge and then fish?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MissKristy the edge holds some good jacks but it has a lot of pressure put on it too. I like to look around for smaller areas in the vicinity, rocks or hard bottom. 200-300'. Something that is a little bit off the path and 20 boats haven't stopped on already that week.

I havent found any monsters yet but have got in the 50lb range a few times. They are out there. Just keep at em.

But the snapper are still gonna be there just not as bad. I have found that the bigger baits will help out some.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MissKristy another one to thing about is the marathon jacket. It's a little further than the edge but it alway's holds good jacks. Only problem is the cut off's. You need a heavy drag(50lb nor so) and at least 100lb line. 

Big live baits. There are some big jacks there.

You can have a ball with jigs there also.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok thanks for the help in the past I could catch them at tenancies but it seems to be over fished latley


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

The marathon jacket is better than the platform right?


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

We limited today. One in 150 feet and one in 100 feet of water on public wrecks. They wanted nothing to do with jigs today, only live bait. Not one single red snapper. No flipper either. Weird.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice trophy


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I've alway's called this one the jacket(N29 31.019 W87 34.698). I don't know if I have ever fished the other but this one will keep you busy for a while once you get there.

The only bad thing about this one is every fish you hook wants to run straight for the structre and if you don't stop him he will rid his self of you.

I usually ride across it in 2 or 3 different directions and mark 4 sides or corners of it. It gives me a better ideal of how to fish it when I can see the corners instead of just one mark.

But you will lose some tackle there.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> MissKristy the edge holds some good jacks but it has a lot of pressure put on it too. I like to look around for smaller areas in the vicinity, rocks or hard bottom. 200-300'. Something that is a little bit off the path and 20 boats haven't stopped on already that week.
> 
> I havent found any monsters yet but have got in the 50lb range a few times. They are out there. Just keep at em.
> 
> But the snapper are still gonna be there just not as bad. I have found that the bigger baits will help out some.


Do you use electric reels? I am looking for someone that has used "fish winch" brand. Ditto that gettin off the beatin path, pokin around some small rocks, past 180', out to 300' will find some nice fish....... about any where on the globe.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Captdroot said:


> Do you use electric reels? I am looking for someone that has used "fish winch" brand. Ditto that gettin off the beatin path, pokin around some small rocks, past 180', out to 300' will find some nice fish....... about any where on the globe.


Capt I have two of the fishwinch electrics and can't say the first bad thing about them. For the price I didn't expect them to last but they are still going strong. One is on a 6/0 and only used to deep drop with and the other is on a 4/0 and my father uses it to bottom fish with on every trip. All the reeling of a manual reel hurts him. If I needed another electric Tomorrow, I would have to buy another FishWinch,


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> MissKristy another one to thing about is the marathon jacket. It's a little further than the edge but it alway's holds good jacks. Only problem is the cut off's. You need a heavy drag(50lb nor so) and at least 100lb line.
> 
> Big live baits. There are some big jacks there.
> 
> You can have a ball with jigs there also.


A little further? It is almost twice as far. I think it is something like 54 miles from the pass so it is a good little ride out there. I have caught a few decent fish there too but besides loosing gear to the wreck, Cudas can be an issue too.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> A little further? It is almost twice as far. I think it is something like 54 miles from the pass so it is a good little ride out there. I have caught a few decent fish there too but besides loosing gear to the wreck, Cudas can be an issue too.



Yeah your right. I sometimes forget that running from the panhandle side adds a few extra miles and truthfully we shouldn't have to run that far for Aj's and don't but I was just trying to give one that I felt was a pretty sure thing. And it is.

My thoughts are if your gonna be in a boat all day regardless, You might as well be somewhere catching fish instead of riding around looking for em. You can add up a lot of miles quick when your looking.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks again for the help it only 45 miles from perdido pass which is not bad considering the tenacco is like 33 miles are further. What is another 12 miles to get bigger fish and more bites


----------

